
Amateur Radio Antenna Bill Dies at Senator's Desk - AstroJetson
http://www.arrl.org/news/arrl-vows-continued-pursuit-of-the-amateur-radio-parity-act-in-the-115th-congress
======
AstroJetson
"After having passed the House of Representatives on a unanimous vote, the
bill stalled in the Senate due to the intervention of only one member, Sen.
Bill Nelson (D-FL).

Over the course of the past year, Sen. Nelson has received thousands of
e-mails, letters, and phone calls from concerned constituents asking for his
support of H.R. 1301. Numerous meetings were held with his senior staff in an
effort to move the legislation forward. Negotiations, which led to an
agreement with the national association of homeowner’s associations and
publicly supported by CAI and ARRL, were brushed aside by Sen. Nelson as
irrelevant."

Love how one guy can wield all that power.

~~~
lightlyused
It was a crappy bill to begin with, so my thought is if you are a ham and want
to put up good antennas don't buy your property with a HOA.

~~~
AstroJetson
Hard pressed to find newer homes that don't have COA/HOA. Hams that are trying
to downsize or go to 55 plus communities are really stuck.

